# New substrate



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I am getting a new tank this weekend and don't know what to use for substrate. I want to make all of my tanks look different and now am stuck. In my other tanks I have crushed coral/coral sand mix with feather stone and some other dark purple rock, crushed black lava with red lava rocks, and black sand with driftwood and large gray pebbles. I was thinking brown sand with slate but can not find any brown sand! It is all clear or white around here. Then I thought I could buy a bunch of terracotta pots and smash them to smithereens and use that. That may be too red though. The fish in my avatar is going in this tank. Any ideas?


----------



## S&amp;T (Jul 27, 2009)

You can try African Cichlid Mix. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/view_product_details.php?id=146 It is a bit costly but i really enjoy it.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Go to your local sand blasting shop. the different "grits" of sand are different colors, and it is cheap. I bought a 25# bag of garnet sand for 12.00. It is a red sand, but I am pretty sure they had some that was in the brown range as well.


----------



## bignewf2092 (Sep 8, 2009)

i agree. sandblasting shops have great selections and its cheap. i found a very nice brown substrate. its like gravel but its really small. almost like sand. it was really cheap too.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I just use the Lowes Playsand, it was brown, but make sure you rinse it well....


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Maybe I will look at Lowes, Home Depot's play sand was white and I did not like it. Sand blasting, hmmm I will have to look in the phone book for that one.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

You can also try your local pool store. I got my pool filtered sand there and I love it. It was a 50 lb bag for 9.00.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I decided to go with flourite substrate. I set up the tank this morning and washed the single 20lb bag of substrate for like an hour. At first it was rinsing out water that looked like chocolate milk! Gross! After an hour the water was running partially clear with a brown tinge. I was tired so put it in. After all day the tank is still super cloudy. Clear enough to see about 6 inches deep but that is about all. I have changed the fine floss once already. Anyone else try this stuff. How long will it stay cloudy?


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

thow a bag of "chemi-pure" into you filter, it will help get that cloudyness out. takes a few day but it does work.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I think my problem is the crappy filter that came with the tank. My 35$ just add fish is turning expensive. :roll:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

What kind of filter is it ladybug?


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

A crappy one  Top Fin 40 soon to be part of my recyclables.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes they are terrible! I got rid of mine that came with my tank it was just a bunch of noise and really didn't do anything as far as filtration. I now have a AC 70 and a Emperor 400 on my 60 gallon tank.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Got my new Aquaclear today  The top fin can hang around and be my back up in case one of my Aquaclears kicks it. I can see the difference already.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb:


----------

